# Advice on getting boyfriend a visa?



## livelaughlove (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi all, I'm a US citizen whose boyfriend is an Irish citizen. We very much want him to be able to move out here to live with me. I've done a bit of research and it looks like we would have to get married in order for that to work. Is there any other way other than marriage?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

livelaughlove said:


> Hi all, I'm a US citizen whose boyfriend is an Irish citizen. We very much want him to be able to move out here to live with me. I've done a bit of research and it looks like we would have to get married in order for that to work. Is there any other way other than marriage?


He could potentially try and get a job that would sponsor him for a visa - but that takes some special skills that are difficult to find in the US job market. And, his staying in the US would be dependent on keeping his job. If the job goes away, he would have 30 days to leave the country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As Bev posted - unless he can transfer with an EU employer or get sponsored by a US employer marriage will probably be the easiest and quickest way. Depending on his financial situation he may be able to use investment. The lottery may be an option but a pretty undependable one.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

livelaughlove said:


> Hi all, I'm a US citizen whose boyfriend is an Irish citizen. We very much want him to be able to move out here to live with me. I've done a bit of research and it looks like we would have to get married in order for that to work. Is there any other way other than marriage?


Family, employment, $$$ or diversity visa are the main ones.


----------



## Yaz (Jun 25, 2009)

*Irish Boyfriend*

What does he do? He could get a Work Visa depending on what he does. If for instance he works in IT/Telco's it is relatively easy. 



livelaughlove said:


> Hi all, I'm a US citizen whose boyfriend is an Irish citizen. We very much want him to be able to move out here to live with me. I've done a bit of research and it looks like we would have to get married in order for that to work. Is there any other way other than marriage?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

why dont you get married???

Jo xx


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> why dont you get married???
> 
> Jo xx


That's often the reality for US immigration.


----------



## jsflynn603 (Aug 13, 2008)

I think there is a visa if you are married to him in Ireland and another visa that I have heard is easier (K-1?) if you are engaged to him, and the bring him here to become married.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jsflynn603 said:


> I think there is a visa if you are married to him in Ireland and another visa that I have heard is easier (K-1?) if you are engaged to him, and the bring him here to become married.


There's really little difference in difficulty between the visa you require if married or engaged. The best of all worlds from an immigration point of view is to have been married for at least 2 years when you apply and for the US citizen to be long-term resident in the country where you are filing. But individual circumstance are what they are!


----------

